# How would you......



## khobson (May 25, 2015)

.....cut a hole in the middle of an 8' board? I am building a trestle table to go on my brother's back patio. He like to cook and inevitably his house is always where we end up on the weekends. The top will be made from 3 8' long ERC 2x12 boards. My idea is to cut 3 holes spaced along the center table to slide beer buckets in. Ideally, I would like to save the disks to be slid back in place for times when beer buckets are not in play. I am thinking an angled cut like the top of a jack-o-lantern but wanted to see how others might choose to tackle this task. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2015)

Cut it out with some router and a straight bit, put a couple of dowels on opposite sides sticking out. Rout a couple of grooves in the table for them to rest in.


----------



## khobson (May 25, 2015)

Tony said:


> Cut it out with some router and a straight bit, put a couple of dowels on opposite sides sticking out. Rout a couple of grooves in the table for them to rest in.


I may not be understanding correctly....but the dowels would cause a problem when putting beer buckets in the opening wouldn't they?


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2015)

I didn't explain well, my fault. Put the dowels in the lid sticking out of the sides. I can draw it out, my explanation still doesn't seem clear even to me. I know what I mean though.


----------



## khobson (May 25, 2015)

It just hit me......the dowels are in the disk that is removable and the grooves are in the surrounding surface to hold the disk in place when you place it back in the table! Took me a minute (or several) to picture it in my head....drawbacks to be a visual learner!


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2015)

That's exactly what I meant! Glad you understood, sorry for the piss poor description!


----------

